# Old school Punch75 2 ohm stable mono?



## fishkiller (Oct 2, 2013)

Has anyone ran their punch 75, not punch 75hd in 2 ohms mono. I know it says 2 ohm stereo, but my subs are old school Kicker serarates c12 4 ohms. Otherwise i'll either run stereo 4 ohms or buy different subs. What you think. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Jagged Corn Flakes (Sep 10, 2013)

I would suggest listening to the manufacturer recommendations if you want your amp to last.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

fishkiller said:


> Has anyone ran their punch 75, not punch 75hd in 2 ohms mono. I know it says 2 ohm stereo, but my subs are old school Kicker serarates c12 4 ohms. Otherwise i'll either run stereo 4 ohms or buy different subs. What you think. Thanks for any info.


I used to own a Punch 45 and ran it 2 ohm mono on 2 12's. It got warm but never failed me. It was almost impossible to blow the old RF Punch amps.


----------



## fishkiller (Oct 2, 2013)

I was checking em out how to repair them, seems simple enough if i did burn it up running 2 ohms. Thinking just run one punch on each sub now. Just dont want the lights to dim dont know how starving these amps are.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

2 ohm mono was often done with those amps, but that was when their components were 20-25 years newer  I too ran a P45HD on a pair of Punch 12s back in the day 2 ohm mono and it never failed on me. Just give it lots of cooling room.


----------

